# attaching java ferns to rocks?



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

I've just been gluing the baby plants to the side of my big flat rock, but was wondering if there was an alternative to that? I'm out of glue, and don't usually have it onhand unless I've got coral frags to use it on. I can't ruberband them since the rock is flat and is not smooth, but it isn't craggy enough that I can just shove them in a hole either. Is there some other method to try, or when I get more plants to I just need to get more glue?


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

cotton thread works man attaching it to drift wood is better however i think but im pretty new at this as well


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

i wouldn't use glue, it might be dangerous for the creatures inside the tank and besides you molest your hardscape with it. Plain cotton thread indeed works and will rot away when the fern already attached itself to the object it is attached to.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I recommend using the lava rocks that they sell for barbeques. These rocks are the perfect size. 
(Not HUGE like the ones they sell in the local fish store.) That makes it so easy to take the Java Ferns out of the tank to rearrange or clean the tank, trim the other plants or anything else. I wish the other plants were so easy to take out and put back in!

Of course someone else suggested this to me AFTER I had purchased my huge one from the local fish store. 

Are you using aquarium glue? Or are you using some other kind?

I never would have thought of that. Do you keep the plants damp with wet paper towel whild the glue dries? 

Tell me how this works. I would love to learn. 

Jimbo205


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

i was thinking of using double sided tape. lol. that way, i wudnt need to take out the plants and it dries up instantly! hmmm... i was gonna try this tomorrow. tell you what happens.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

You are going to do what?


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

I use stainless steel lockwire.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

tape?  I think the glue would deteriorate in the water and I dont think thats something you want in your tank. I just stuffed most of mine between a few rocks. If you wanted to tie them, I also had pretty good success with fishing line. Its' clear and it wont "disappear" till you want it to.


----------



## eukaryote (Apr 5, 2007)

Superglue, or cyanoacrylate, works really well and is not toxic. In my reef aquarium, coral tissue will actually grow over exposed superglue. In my experience it is even less toxic for plants. The glue will form a skin immediately on contact with water and then you can simply press the plant in place.


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

super glue does work GREAT for corals i never even thought of it for plants  i may have to try that


----------



## snoopy (Feb 8, 2006)

I think using cotton thread or fishing line is better than using glue. If you aren't careful and dip all the plant body in the glue,how can it grow?


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I dont see anythign wrong with the CA glue unless its applied incorrectly. I prefer fishing line because it wont dissintigrate too soon and it can be removed if ever desired, oh yeah and there's no mess. The important thing is to get a rock with a little texture, the roots grip these rocks really quickly.


----------



## Gilraen Took (Apr 19, 2007)

Yea, the rock has texture, just not enough to stuff them in! And as others have mentioned I got the glue idea from my reef tank. I'll try the string method next time I have one to put on.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

ok forget about using double-sided-tape. the ones i have arent water proof = bad idea.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

You can normally attach Ferns, Anubias, and Mosses to rocks with cotton thread or fishing line. Personally I use fishing line for Anubias and Ferns and the cotton thread for mosses. However, if you do end up using the cotton thread, certain kinds of cotton thread will melt and detach it self over a period of 1-2 weeks.

I either attach my Anubias and Ferns to small pieces of driftwood, or small river rocks. As Jimbo suggested, lava/lace rocks also works well. 

Another way of attaching is also using rubber bands.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I am curious about this. 

Are you all talking about super glue or aquarium glue? 

I am always looking to learn something new. Which glue is safe to use in both fresh water AND salt water? 

Is it as quick as it sounds? What's the catch? Sounds too simple. 

I like simple. So long as it works!


----------



## Craig Tarvin (Jul 26, 2005)

Jimbo205 said:


> I am curious about this.
> 
> Are you all talking about super glue or aquarium glue?
> 
> ...


There's no catch, it's as simple as it sounds. Just use normal super glue (cyanoacrylate) that you can buy anywhere.

Take the plant out of the water, pat the area that will be glued with a paper towel, do the same thing to the area of the hardscape you're going to put the glue on. Make a small (use common sense) glob of glue on the rock/wood, then press the plant onto it. Hold the plant in position and put right in the tank, it sets up when it hits the water.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

That sounds great!


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Craig Tarvin said:


> There's no catch, it's as simple as it sounds. Just use normal super glue (cyanoacrylate) that you can buy anywhere.
> 
> Take the plant out of the water, pat the area that will be glued with a paper towel, do the same thing to the area of the hardscape you're going to put the glue on. Make a small (use common sense) glob of glue on the rock/wood, then press the plant onto it. Hold the plant in position and put right in the tank, it sets up when it hits the water.


thats a great idea of attaching plants IMHO and non toxic too as far as i know:heh:


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

ADA Wood Tight is absolutely the best and easiest for attaching Java Fern to wood or rock. Much easier than tying a knot with thin cotton thread! Plus it's natural brown color blends in nicely with the aquascape.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

Have to admit, ADA has pretty darn good products. 
Wish they were available In India.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

This thread is the best! First question, which part of India? North or South? Second question, what is wood Tight and how much does it cost? Third question, kind of, it is so cool that a method from reef could be useful / convert to Fresh Water Planted. I am finally trying to make the switch over just because the only club in my area is www.cdmas.org . It is very hard. I find planted tanks and everything about them beautiful. Reef / Salt water / Natural Planted tanks I am having a very hard time switching over. One I see as natural astounding beauty, the other I find a bunch of ugly rocks with ugly creatures that look like they came from Mars, but I can't say that otherwise I would offend people from www.cdmas.org . I think I may end up building a Nano Planted Refugium. Maybe with Seahorse. I don't know yet. But I am at the point that Planted Tanks are the only way I can go. Anything else is just unnatural and ugly.

By the way, anyone want to swap some beautiful Java Fern that I have grown to fill my 10 Gallon Tank for some Seagrass mulm that I am going to build my Planted Reef Tank Refugium with?

( I hope I don't get in trouble for asking this questions. )

Jimbo205


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

is there an east or west india?

also i use theese things like wood tight that you get on porridge packets and museli


----------

